# Digitigrade vs. Plantigrade



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

What is the preference of the fandom? 

Digitigrade legs to make fursonas more feral/animal-like or using plantigrade to 
make them more human


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 10, 2010)

i use plantigrate, no mater what the spieces


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Digitigrade looks great on species that really are digitigrade, but quit drawing digitigrade legs on bears you assholes!


----------



## Tetragnostica (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd love to hear a kinesthesiologist's opinion on digitigrade locomotion in bipedal animals.  I currently don't use it because I feel it probably would be hard to justify.


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Should be a poll.

And I prefer digitigrade. I suspect most people do.


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 10, 2010)

I use both on different characters of mine. Digitigrade on my *WERE*vixen, and on my draconian rat character, as well as on both a bat and jackal that make up one character. And plantigrade on a crocodile (duh!) and a heavy load mammalian dragoness.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't have a true personal preference, but I find plantigrade a lot easier from the art perspective especially...


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Should be a poll.
> 
> And I prefer digitigrade. I suspect most people do.


I was just about to make one..


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 10, 2010)

In the end there's only one thing I hate on furries and that's toe- and fingernails. Downright creeps me out, even on hooved anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

Neither, both are quite lame. Though I prefer plantigrade, sometimes digitigrade looks really good - but only on creatures that are meant to be digitigrade.
Though..


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Neither, both are quite lame. Though I prefer plantigrade, sometimes digitigrade looks really good - but only on creatures that are meant to be digitigrade.
> Though..


Sometimes even on animals that have digitigrade legs in nature, they look really awkward and misshapen..


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 10, 2010)

I use both, if I'm drawing more cartoony stuff I'll use plantigrade, more realistic stuff usually gets digitigrade.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes even on animals that have digitigrade legs in nature, they look really awkward and misshapen..



That's why I said 'sometime'.
Other times it looks like legs that somebody sticked from a newspaper article.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

I prefer that animals that are actually plantigrade in RL be drawn that way (bears, raccoons, rats, etc.) and animals that are actually digitigrade in RL be drawn that way (dogs, cats, wolves, etc.).

Also, see relevant thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=68037


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 10, 2010)

Tetragnostica said:


> I'd love to hear a kinesthesiologist's opinion on digitigrade locomotion in bipedal animals.  I currently don't use it because I feel it probably would be hard to justify.


I'd like to hear a scientific opinion sometime, too.  After all, for a quadroped animal their back legs don't have to bear as much weight compared to a bipedal animal's legs.  Digitigrade legs don't have as large a contact area against the ground....

And then there's the issue that nobody seems to know how to draw a digitigrade leg straight.  When was the last time you stood still with your knees bent at an angle?  It's a mighty tiring posture to hold, I'm sure a bipedal animal would feel the same way.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 10, 2010)

Doesn't matter to me really.  As long as it goes together alright its cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2010)

I like plantigrade.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't care. I prefer non-anthro, anyway. :V


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't care. I prefer non-anthro, anyway. :V



This, just for some info, my furry persona is what I call 'semi anthro' his species evolved the ability to walk bipedally on occasion, but he usually walks around on all fours.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I like plantigrade.


 
What he said.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2010)

I like digitigrade feet,
with plantigrade legs.

I guess you could compare it to a woman wearing heels.
Where the furry kind of just stands on its tip-toes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 10, 2010)

I prefer trying to give animals the kind of stance they naturally have. Meaning cats and dogs are digitigrade, mustelids and bears plantigrade, and e.g. horses will be drawn as tip-of-toe-walkers (can't remember the word), like ballet dancers.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

I make some of mine digi, some planti, and most tip of toe walkers.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Sometimes even on animals that have digitigrade legs in nature, they look really awkward and misshapen..



That's only if they're badly drawn


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> That's only if they're badly drawn


Exactly...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 10, 2010)

I like both.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

OP can you add a "Wha....." to the poll options. Please and thank you 

Yeah, not sure what either of the two are.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 10, 2010)

I like both but digitgrade is more of a natural look.


----------



## Browder (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OP can you add a "Wha....." to the poll options. Please and thank you
> 
> Yeah, not sure what either of the two are.



It's like when a cat walks on its toes, versus a human walking flat on its feet.

In fact, here you go.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> OP can you add a "Wha....." to the poll options. Please and thank you
> 
> Yeah, not sure what either of the two are.


I thought about it...

Digitigrade legs are like normal feral animal legs, like you see on most real life animals

Plantigrade legs are human legs essentially


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Ooh I see now.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 10, 2010)

Plantigrade all the way.

I was never able to get into Digitgrade.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2010)

I like them both :3


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 10, 2010)

depends on animal depicted.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 10, 2010)

I choose plantigrade because most of the time, the character just needs to be shown in a flat-footed form.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks like we've got a voting stalemate.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

I can understand those who vote for planitgrade-only.

But to those who vote for digitigrade-only, what the hell? You draw digitigrade bears and raccoons?

You think this looks right? http://www.ursamajorawards.org/images/UrsaMajor-large.jpg


----------



## yiff_chiyo (Apr 10, 2010)

I use both, depending on the character. my favorite style is a kind of inbetween style where the legs are plantigrade, but the feet are elongated and the weight is on the balls of the feet like a digigrade stance


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I can understand those who vote for planitgrade-only.
> 
> But to those who vote for digitigrade-only, what the hell? You draw digitigrade bears and raccoons?
> 
> You think this looks right? http://www.ursamajorawards.org/images/UrsaMajor-large.jpg



I was going to post that in my first post in this thread, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I voted for the wrong thing tbh. I meant bipedal which I've come to realize is plantigrade..


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I think I voted for the wrong thing tbh. I meant bipedal which I've come to realize is plantigrade..



A lot of people draw bipedal digitigrade anthros.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

About six months ago I would of voted Plantigrade. but I voted both. Though I prefer plantigrade I don't mind either.


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Digitigrade legs are like normal feral animal legs, like you see on most real life animals



And by "most real life animals" you mean only birds, canines and felines, right?

I voted for both, whatever looks best on the species.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And by "most real life animals" you mean only birds, canines and felines, right?
> 
> I voted for both, whatever looks best on the species.


Quadrupedal animals mostly...but birds too


----------



## Foxxtrot (Apr 10, 2010)

It really depends on the species for me... I find my preference leaning toward digitigrade, though, for the most part.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2010)

Digitigrade for digitigrade animals,
plantigrade for plantigrade animals.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2010)

Foxxtrot said:


> It really depends on the species for me... I find my preference leaning toward digitigrade, though, for the most part.


Yeah, I agree :3


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2010)

depends on who i'm drawing and how I am drawing them. I prefer drawing my fursona with digigrade legs, but in clothes she has plantigrade. 
Honestly it's all just a matter of what looks good at the time.


----------



## Gonebatty (Apr 10, 2010)

Digitigrade looks cooler, IMHO, but plantigrade sometimes looks better.


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Quadrupedal animals mostly...but birds too



There are way more quadrupeds than just canine and felines, despite what the fandom may tell you.


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> There are way more quadrupeds than just canine and felines, despite what the fandom may tell you.


Ummm yea, good thing I already knew that


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ummm yea, good thing I already knew that



Oh really?



WillowWulf said:


> Quadrupedal animals mostly



Isn't this you saying that you thought canines and felines = most quadrupeds?


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 11, 2010)

I prefer plantigrade. Kind of like furries with humanlike legs and feet.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

Plantigrade 4 life


----------



## Nufag (Apr 11, 2010)

DIGITIGRADE!!!!!!!!:-D BITCH!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 11, 2010)

Nufag said:


> DIGITIGRADE!!!!!!!!:-D BITCH!



You like living up to your name?

Or does being stupid come naturally?


----------



## Lobar (Apr 11, 2010)

Squirrels are plantigrade anyways, so there was no real choice in my character.

No preference in others' characters though.


----------



## mumbles (Apr 11, 2010)

I like the way digitigrade looks, even though I know that structurally, it couldn't work. When I draw, though, I draw plantigrade anyway. I know that there's an inbetween way to draw feet, though... Semi-digitigrade? Something like that.

I don't understand why some people go so insane on such an insignificant detail, though. It's just fantasy. It's like people hating Transformers because it's not REAL SCIENCE. I mean... what the hell's the logic in anthros to BEGIN with, what with wolves eating breakfast cereal and going to school with rabbits anyhow.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 11, 2010)

Depending on the species, for me.  I wouldn't draw a digitigrade raccoon and a plantigrade cat if it were only down to species basics.  That said, if I want to, I'll make them plantigrade even if in nature the species is digitigrade.  The "anthro" part plays a role in that.

I will not, however, make a plantigrade species digitigrade.

If I really want to, in the case of digitigrades, I'll go for semi-digitigrade for functionality purposes.


----------

